# New to me 9A



## ogberi (Nov 1, 2014)

Hi All, 

Just got back from running some errands, one of which included dropping off a deposit for a 9A that's in fantastic shape.   Won't be able to pick it up for awhile, but that's fine.  Got knee surgery coming up, and I have to build a bench for it and make room in my shop.   And get electric run in my shop...

It's nicely equipped, and has been lovingly maintained.  Very smooth, no discernible wiggle in anything that ain't supposed to wiggle.  
There's some things I'll need to obtain for it, some things I'll end up making.  But all in all, it's well worth it.  I think this machine will make a gorgeous (and useful!) addition to my shop.  
I didn't have the opportunity to inventory what all comes with it, but I do know there are some things I'll need to get.  Once my hobby budget has quit taking such a beating, that is. I don't have any pictures of the extras that come with it, though.  Figured I can get pics of the extra stuff when I pick it up, and it'll give people a good reason to come back to look at this thread. 

I apologize in advance for the poor quality of the pictures, I completely forgot my good camera and had to take these blurry ones with my tablet.   So, without further delay, here's the machine porn.


----------



## janvanruth (Nov 1, 2014)

nice find!


----------



## Hardly (Nov 1, 2014)

She's beautiful. You are really going to enjoy having her around.


----------



## CoopVA (Nov 1, 2014)

Good looking machine!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## drs23 (Nov 1, 2014)

Great score! Is that the OG feed/speed placard? Paint?

Fantastic looking machine!


----------



## ogberi (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi All!

It's been an insanely busy week at work, at home, all around.   But, last Sunday my wife and I went for a little trip.  Brought home that nice SB 9A, and some boxes of goodies that go along with it.   I can't get a good picture of the lathe on the garage floor, but I did go through the included goodies.   Grab a beverage, this may take a little bit.  

Toolholding - Got 3 lantern toolposts, one looks like an unfinished work in progress.  These may not get used too much use, but it's good to have them on-hand for those times that you do need them.




One 4-way toolpost.  Like the lantern toolposts, useful for some things. 



And a Phase II QCTP with the 5 standard holders.  I'll either make or purchase some holders as time goes on.  



Have some Armstrong type holders, some interesting cutoff toolholders, and a big gnarly knurling tool.  



Also got one of these.  Yay!  Now I don't have to make one.  It's got the sharpening jig, and uses 1/4" tooling. 


Got some MT tooling as well.  (sorry about the shadow)


Two live centers, a dead center, several MT-MT adapters, slitting saw arbor, and an ER?? collet chuck with one 1/4" ER collet. 
I'll measure the collet later, but I foresee the collet chuck being very useful. 


Wrenches!  Woohoo!  And another MT removal wedge. 


A faceplate, a dog drive plate, and several dogs.  These will be useful too.  They need some evapo-rust love, though. 




I've never seen one of these before.  I know it's for offsetting a center for cutting a taper, but I'm a little unclear how it's used. What keeps it registered solidly to the tailstock barrel?  I'm guessing there's a clamping collar that goes on the tailstock barrel that's missing.  Anybody use one of these before? 



A darn interesting little indexer.  It needs a serious cleaning, but I think it'll be useful too.  Unfortunately, there are no other indexing plates with it, but they don't look that difficult to fabricate. 









The ubiquitous SB milling attachment, complete with wrench!  Nice!



And, an unreasonably heavy box.  Thankfully, it's full of something that provides more long-lasting enjoyment than vodka. 


Rather than bore everybody with gratuitous pictures of the tooling, here's some all-around pictures.  
A decent amount of tooling.  The lower center section is *all* boring bars.  From chunky to incredibly tiny, it looks like I won't need to make any boring bars anytime soon. :lmao:



I don't know what these wedges are, what they're for, or what they go to.  








Some mostly home-made tooling, and sleeves for boring bars.  



wth is this?  There's several of them in there, with wax on the ends .



Some teeny-tiny boring bars and grooving tools.  




It's hard to see even in person!



No idea what this is, but several of them were ground into boring bars.  Guesses?





No idea what this is.  Rotary broach?







Can finally put the Kennedy to it's proper use.  Yes, it's ugly as sin.  my dad gave it to me, and I like it just the way it is. 
Loaded up nicely with tooling, all that came with this lathe.  Except the thrust bearing.  That was already in the toolbox.  The last photo is a Kennedy that was given to me by a friend.  It's mostly empty, and I look forward to filling it.  Probably slowly, though.  





















That's it for now.  Gotta get moving and finish up the Honey-Do list for today.


----------



## Dark Age 53 (Jan 24, 2015)

That's a great looking lathe, you got a ton of tooling also. Congrats


----------



## core-oil (Jan 24, 2015)

Ogberi,

  That is a lovely machine tool Just like new your luck was with you.

  Core oil


----------



## DoogieB (Jan 24, 2015)

That's was quite the haul just in tooling.  You did really well.


----------



## Smithdoor (Jan 24, 2015)

Looks great I like them 

Dave



ogberi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just got back from running some errands, one of which included dropping off a deposit for a 9A that's in fantastic shape.   Won't be able to pick it up for awhile, but that's fine.  Got knee surgery coming up, and I have to build a bench for it and make room in my shop.   And get electric run in my shop...
> 
> ...


----------



## Hutch (Jan 25, 2015)

Nice man. Congrats.


----------



## Bemac50 (Jan 25, 2015)

Nice find, I have the same lathe I love it have been buying a lot of tooling mostly from eBay Just wanted to tell you that I have the same tailstock taper attachment I bought mine from ebay while I haven't used it yet it is very cool. By the way that is all its supposed to have you don't need a coller or something to keep it in place in the tailstock just mount it with a level on top is what I was told ( the morse#2 taper will hold it in the tailstock) it saves having to readjust the tailstock offset which most people try to avoid once they have it right. Good luck with your lathe!
Bill M.


----------



## ogberi (Mar 21, 2015)

Well, the bench is usable.  I had intended to put a piece of 3/4" hardwood plywood on top of it, but.... the dogs went to the vet, and that was more than expected.  Since the hobby fund is 'disposable' money, that got tapped first.   So, I'm using the 2x6 planked top for now.  I can always add the plywood later.  

The good news is that the lathe is up and running.  I spent a considerable amount of time getting everything aligned just-so with the drive belt.  Spent the afternoon making a 1" aluminum bar and a 3/4" steel bar into chips, playing with speeds and feeds, toying with threading, backgear, etc.  

It's *nice* to have zero-able handwheels, vs the Taig.  Then again, the Taig has digital calipers on it, so I don't have to rely on counting divisions.  

I did make my first widget on the South Bend, though.   A 3/8" shaft, with 1/4x20 threads (single point threaded on the lathe!), so that I can mount my camera or camcorder on an indicator holder.  

Sweet.  I pretty much snuck up on all the dimensions with a micrometer for the shaft, and a 1/4x20 nut for the threading.  The threads aren't perfect, but they engage, are decently snug, and didn't turn out bad using an indexable carbide tool.   The compound was already set, so I didn't have to do that.   Threading actually went smoother than I thought it would, despite low spindle speed (slowest back-gear speed), a carbide tool (which *really* wanted to be run faster), and my own incompetence.  

However, I made a usable part, with lathe-turned threads, the first time I ran that machine.  I can't ask for better than that.  

On my to-do list - 

A threading chart.  I need to make one, laminate it, and stick it on the wall.  
Take more pictures.  Honestly, my hands were so dang filthy I didn't dare touch my camera.  Or my phone. :/  Although, my significant other has noted that the simple presence of my tablet  in the workshop (music!) has led to it's cover having stains on it.  Although, I don't really mind if my camcorder gets a bit nasty.  Hmm.  The widget I made fits on it as well.  

All in all, I'm pleased as punch with the lathe.  It gives me a lot of machine to grow into, and I look forward to learning how to utilize my newfound workpiece capacity.  And threading.  Definitely threading.   Call me silly, but that was one of the first things I tried, despite never having threaded on a lathe before.  I like it. Threading is a task that's well suited to my odd flavor of OCD.  I like some things to be just so, and threads are one of them.  I hate sloppy threads.


----------



## Dean Segovis (Mar 30, 2015)

What a find! Congratulations! Can't believe all the tooling you got with it! I'm trying to swing a deal on 9a myself.


----------

